# Accessible Egress



## Mech (Jul 6, 2018)

2009 IBC w/ 2015 IBC chapter 11

Proposed sprinklered one story unlimited area building with F-1/F-2/S/B/M use groups.

There are 14 exit doors due to the F-1's  250 ft maximum travel distance.

Am I correct in my interpretation that all accessible spaces in the building must have access to at least one accessible exit or area of refuge within the 250 ft maximum travel distance?  I understand the second accessible exit from each accessible space can exceed 250 ft travel distance.

Thanks


----------



## RLGA (Jul 7, 2018)

That’s the way it is for any exit or exit access door—accessible or not—only one from each space needs to be within the required travel distance.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 9, 2018)

RLGA , what section does it say that a accessible exit needs to be in the travel distance?


----------



## RLGA (Jul 9, 2018)

Using the 2015 IBC, Section 1009.1, but not directly. 

If one means of egress is required from a space, then that means of egress must be within the travel distance; thus, the one accessible means of egress must also be within the travel distance. 

If two means of egress are required, then one must be within the travel distance; thus, one of the two required means of egress must be within the travel distance. 

If more than two means of egress are required, then it is possible for the two accessible means of egress to be beyond the travel distance limits, since only one of the required means of egress is required to be within the prescribed travel distance. 

But look at it logically--when is a normal means of egress _not_ accessible? There are very, very few instances where a normal means of egress is not accessible; and if a sprinkler system is installed, it is nearly impossible to make a normal means of egress not accessible. The only possibility that I can think of is the exit discharge not providing an accessible path to the public way, but that can be handled through exterior areas for assisted rescue (EAAR), which have nothing to do with travel distance, since travel distance is measured to the exit, and the EAAR is part of the exist discharge.

If an area of refuge is incorporated, then Section 1009.6.1 requires the travel distance to an area of refuge be within the prescribed distance.


----------



## Mech (Jul 9, 2018)

It may have been more straight forward to me if the code language said that an Accessible Means Of Egress is a Means Of Egress that also meets accessibility requirements (which would include common path of travel and exit access travel distance.)


----------



## RLGA (Jul 9, 2018)

Mech said:


> It may have been more straight forward to me if the code language said that an Accessible Means Of Egress is a Means Of Egress that also meets accessibility requirements (which would include common path of travel and exit access travel distance.)


I agree. Sounds like a good code revision recommendation.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 9, 2018)

If he was in CA, that would be the case.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 10, 2018)

I'm inspecting a million sq. ft. building (whole building a employee work area) with 20 exits but only the two required accessible exits. Is there a section of the IBC could I use to require more accessible exits to be within the the travel distance?


----------



## Mech (Jul 10, 2018)

Rick18071 - In the 2012 commentary, see Page 10-23.  The third full paragraph on the left side of the page says that an accessible space only requires 2 accessible means of egress, regardless of occupant load.  The last paragraph on the left side indicates there is no travel distance limitations.

You could try calling DL&I to see what they say.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 10, 2018)

If you are the AHJ you could call for more exits.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 11, 2018)

Mech said:


> Rick18071 - In the 2012 commentary, see Page 10-23.  The third full paragraph on the left side of the page says that an accessible space only requires 2 accessible means of egress, regardless of occupant load.  The last paragraph on the left side indicates there is no travel distance limitations.
> 
> You could try calling DL&I to see what they say.



That was my point. There is no such section that requires accessible exits to be within a travel distance.


----------

